# Has sex in the fandom become more important the anthros?



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Don't vote if you just saw the thread title and freaked out.
Pretty much do you think the sexual aspect of the fandom(yiff, mucks, etc you get the idea) has become more important than the fact they are anthro characters and is rather a place for people to feel accepted for who they are?
What I mean is furry porn more important than regular drawings?
Is typefucking more important than chatting with friends?
When someone commissions a yiff drawing, is the fact that it is porn more important than the actual quality of the drawing?
Do yiff drawings have more pageviews just because they are porn?
Do people join the fandom to feel accepted by others?


I'm going to say yes because I can't even meet the local furs in my area cause I know the majority of them are dangerous to meet alone.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

I would say yes, sex is more important in almost all those areas you mentioned.

But I still put no for my answer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

This is a loaded question. The sex involves anthros, so they aren't separate. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Most def. Hell I am not really a furry and I know that. I just like the peeps here lol.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

As a person who does her best to be stealing the wimmenz from the forum, yus and no. I like chatting and drawing. The spontaneous forum sex is just for the lulz


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is a loaded question. The sex involves anthros, so they aren't separate. :3


I know that, what I mean is imagine if they were separate, lets forget it's about anthros for a second, would you say there is more interest in the porn than the clean drawings because they find the porn picture hot?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is a loaded question. The sex involves anthros, so they aren't separate. :3


Kinda this?

The fandom is heavily sex based, yes.  But we still have plenty of clean art going around.  And human sexuality/art is no different in terms of ratio (have you been on the internet?  there are literally _dozens_ of websites).

Sex is important to the fandom but not as defining as anthros are.  Even if you go by pageviews on here, drawings of anything not anthro are even more ignored than clean fur art.

EDIT: ^^^ duh, of course they'd prefer porn.  People like sex.  This is debateable now?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know that, what I mean is imagine if they were separate, lets forget it's about anthros for a second, would you say there is more interest in the porn than the clean drawings because they find the porn picture hot?



Yes, the porn is the biggest draw to the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, the porn is the biggest draw to the fandom.


So then yes.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I'm kinda torn. 

It seems like it is for a _lot_ of people, but I know there are also a good bit of people who are in it because they just like anthros, myself included.

Whichever is the majority, I have no idea.



Van Ishikawa said:


> Kinda this?
> 
> The fandom is heavily sex based, yes.  But we still have plenty of clean  art going around.  And human sexuality/art is no different in terms of  ratio (have you been on the internet?  there are literally _dozens_  of websites).
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic, but I had a feeling your avatar would be from a porn pic...

You have a lot of porn on your FA profile... >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Slightly off topic, but I had a feeling your avatar would be from a porn pic...
> 
> You have a lot of porn on your FA profile... >_>


It's a cropped image of his fursona having sex.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a cropped image of his fursona having sex.


Yes I figured that's what it was.

Not really what I wanted to see, but damnit the curiosity took over me...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I figured that's what it was.
> 
> Not really what I wanted to see, but damnit the curiosity took over me...


Curiosity yiffed the cat.
ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I figured that's what it was.
> 
> Not really what I wanted to see, but damnit the curiosity took over me...



If that bothers you then you definitely shouldn't let your curiosity drive you to look at my FA favorites. No siree, don't even think about clicking that icon in my profile over there and scrolling down to my favorites.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If that bothers you then you definitely shouldn't let your curiosity drive you to look at my FA favorites. No siree, don't even think about clicking that icon in my profile over there and scrolling down to my favorites.


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Curiosity yiffed the cat.
> ba-dum-tssh


hurrr :V


Fuzzy Alien said:


> If that bothers you then you definitely shouldn't let your curiosity drive you to look at my FA favorites. No siree, don't even think about clicking that icon in my profile over there and scrolling down to my favorites.


You bastard.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

I'm amazed some of you cared to look :V  H&K I'll post some tits up just for you sometime soon


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm amazed some of you cared to look :V  H&K I'll post some tits up just for you sometime soon


Yay I feel special now. :V


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

arrg! i clicked.lol    as to the topic at hand  i can't realy tell yet. i'm a late bloomer to the furry scene.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much do you think the sexual aspect of the fandom(yiff, mucks, etc you get the idea) has become more important than the fact they are anthro characters and is rather a place for people to feel accepted for who they are?



Yes, sadly. If only there was a fur community where people were accepted for who they were, no one bickered or argued over what was right or wrong, there was little to no sexual aspect...ah, one can dream.




> What I mean is furry porn more important than regular drawings?



To a lot of people, yes. To me? No. Never, I'm not really even interested in the porn. (I'd be a liar to say that there isn't out there at least one thing that I didn't find attractive, though.)



> Is typefucking more important than chatting with friends?



That's up for debate, I've been in groups that care more about sexual RP (typefucking) than anything else (not me, personally); I've been in some that are somewhat into it, but still talk a lot; and some groups that aren't into it at all.



> When someone commissions a yiff drawing, is the fact that it is porn more important than the actual quality of the drawing?



Probably for most people. If you want porn, well...porn is porn, the amount you pay meerly judges the quality of it; sad, really.



> Do yiff drawings have more pageviews just because they are porn?



Yup. Can't fault people for being people on that one, though. (Well, you can...)



> Do people join the fandom to feel accepted by others?



There are a fair amount who do, yes, though I wouldn't say anything negative against them for it depending on the type of acceptance. If you're talking about acceptance for being who you are as a person, yeah, cool. If we're talking about acceptance for sexual kinks? Meh, no thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> arrg! i clicked.lol    as to the topic at hand  i can't realy tell yet. i'm a late bloomer to the furry scene.


You clicked the wrong one from what you wanted?
Click the third option if you didn't already pick then.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You clicked the wrong one from what you wanted?
> Click the third option if you didn't already pick then.


 sorry. i meant i clicked on Fuzzys favorites. j/k Fuzzy. voted the 3rd.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If that bothers you then you definitely shouldn't let your curiosity drive you to look at my FA favorites. No siree, don't even think about clicking that icon in my profile over there and scrolling down to my favorites.


Trying to find a vagina in your favorites was like playing _Where's Waldo_?
A minute later... "There he is!"


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Trying to find a vagina in your favorites was like playing _Where's Waldo_?
> A minute later... "There he is!"



I don't believe there is one.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Trying to find a vagina in your favorites was like playing _Where's Waldo_?
> A minute later... "There he is!"


After you said that I had to look... I couldn't find it. =[


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After you said that I had to look... I couldn't find it. =[


 need eye bleach??


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't believe there is one.


Your 7th oldest favorite with the brown animal who has pink hair, clearly those are mammaries!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> need eye bleach??


No, I'm desensitized to gay furry sex by now.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm desensitized to gay furry sex by now.


 *smacks head* fox.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> *smacks head* fox.


What, I don't look at it because I want to, seeing some things, especially on a furry site, is sadly unavoidable...


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What, I don't look at it because I want to, seeing some things, especially on a furry site, is sadly unavoidable...


 hehehe right.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> hehehe right.


Well yes, I am right. :V


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well yes, I am right. :V


yep even when your wrong. on topic i like almost all the drawing and art in the furry fandom. i realy haven't seen anything yet that will freak me out.....but i'll keep looking till i do.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> yep even when your wrong. on topic i like almost all the drawing and art in the furry fandom. i realy haven't seen anything yet that will freak me out.....but i'll keep looking till i do.


Me? Wrong? Impossible!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Why did this even need to be asked? I thought the answer was obvious. Yes.

Personally I just see the pr0n as an added bonus, but I'm growing a bit tired of it and as I grow older I keep spotting more errors in the drawings that are huge turn-offs for me.

Furries need to cut down on the porn and start making something awesome instead, but it'll never happen. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why did this even need to be asked? I thought the answer was obvious. Yes.
> 
> Personally I just see the pr0n as an added bonus, but I'm growing a bit tired of it and as I grow older I keep spotting more errors in the drawings that are huge turn-offs for me.
> 
> Furries need to cut down on the porn and start making something awesome instead, but it'll never happen. :/


You know what doesn't make sense, furries *pay* for porn.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know what doesn't make sense, furries *pay* for porn.


d00d how much for a pic of my fursona jackin' it!?!?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm desensitized to gay furry sex by now.



Translation: I like it.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Translation: I like it.


No, no I don't...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> d00d how much for a pic of my fursona jackin' it!?!?


Shit they charge like hundreds of bucks and furries still pay for it.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit they charge like hundreds of bucks and furries still pay for it.


That saddens me...


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, no I don't...


 the eyes say no. but the lips say...  j/k


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> the eyes say no. but the cock says...  j/k



Fix'd


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I hate you guys... I don't like dudes.


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you guys... I don't like dudes.


 Not possible. You're a fox.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you guys... I don't like dudes.


 hmm.whata you think Fuzzy. that he must be living in egypt.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

aaaaaaaaand here it goes again. -_-

(weird, right as I said that "Here I go again" by whitesnake came on..)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> hmm.whata you think Fuzzy. that he must be living in egypt.



*pretends I've never heard this one before*

Oh yeah? Why's that?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> *pretends I've never heard this one before*
> lol it's an old one for sure. they are the best i've got.
> Oh yeah? Why's that?


 he's living in the land of denile.:-D


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Sir I do believe that I am not in denial. >=[


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir I do believe that I am not in denial. >=[


That's what all the foxes say at first.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir I do believe that I am not in denial. >=[


 thats the first stage.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> he's living in the land of denile.:-D


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I hate you guys so, so much.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know what doesn't make sense, furries *pay* for porn.


Being a fan of Eric W. Schwartz, I've actually been thinking of subscribing to Fur After Dark (basically the same thing as Sexyfur but with an artist I actually like), but that'd probably make me a massive hypocrite since I keep bitching about how Sabrina Online has only been about sex for the last 10 years. Schwartz is a touchy subject for me. D:



CannonFodder said:


> Shit they charge like hundreds of bucks and furries still pay for it.


That reminds me of something.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Being a fan of Eric W. Schwartz, I've actually been thinking of subscribing to Fur After Dark (basically the same thing as Sexyfur but with an artist I actually like), but that'd probably make me a massive hypocrite since I keep bitching about how Sabrina Online has only been about sex for the last 10 years. Schwartz is a touchy subject for me. D:
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something.


Why would you do that? D=


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Being a fan of Eric W. Schwartz, I've actually been thinking of subscribing to Fur After Dark (basically the same thing as Sexyfur but with an artist I actually like), but that'd probably make me a massive hypocrite since I keep bitching about how Sabrina Online has only been about sex for the last 10 years. Schwartz is a touchy subject for me. D:
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something.


 did that for a while. wasn't worth it after 3 months ..unless he's changed the rate that he posts new stuff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you do that? D=


Because Schwartz is the only furry artist who's above average for me, even in porn, but I'd probably feel bad for encouraging him to keep up the "good" work with sexualizing his once wonderful characters, and his butt-buddy relationship with Max Blackrabbit (the REAL reason why Sabrina Online sucks now).


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Really, H&K, if you want people to stop saying you're gay, GET. A. FEMALE. MATE.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really, H&K, if you want people to stop saying you're gay, GET. A. FEMALE. MATE.



He could still be bi.


:3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Sadly, yes, it has become about the sex. And once that happened, it all started going downhill for furs...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 14, 2010)

Personally I don't think so, most of you aren't nearly as bad as me.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Personally I don't think so, most of you aren't nearly as bad as me.


Care to describe how bad you are?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

I think that sex with anthros is popular because of the species variety.

It reminds me Alton Brown's cheese parties. If you remember that episode of _Good Eats_, he said that for _dÃ©gustations_, you can have, for example, a runny cheese, a soft cheese and a hard cheese, or three different types of soft cheese.

Same with anthros. For a threesome, you can have a feline, a canine and a mustelid, or you can have three different types of canine: say, a vixen, a wolf, and a collie.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think that sex with anthros is popular because of the species variety.
> 
> It reminds me Alton Brown's cheese parties. If you remember that episode of _Good Eats_, he said that for _dÃ©gustations_, you can have, for example, a runny cheese, a soft cheese and a hard cheese, or three different types of soft cheese.
> 
> Same with anthros. For a threesome, you can have a feline, a canine and a mustelid, or you can have three different types of canine: say, a vixen, a wolf, and a collie.


Wait, what? People like sex because it's sex, not because there are animals in it.

And you know what, you should be an ostrich.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

I freaking _eat_ ostriches for breakfast!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Personally I don't think so, *most* of you aren't nearly as bad as me.


Hmm?


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

It only seems that way because a select 5% of the fandom who are absolute perverts consume more porn than the rest of us combined.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> It only seems that way because a select 5% of the fandom who are absolute perverts consume more porn than the rest of us combined.


lol


----------



## Tao (May 14, 2010)

Sex is part of every fandom. Moreso in furry fandom for whatever reason, but it's getting more important than anthros yes.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Yes, sadly. If only there was a fur community where people were accepted for who they were, no one bickered or argued over what was right or wrong, there was little to no sexual aspect...ah, one can dream.


  You know, if you cut out the "no sexual" part, you'd probably have covered 90% of the Furry Forums.  Disregarding mundane hate, but then those filthy mundanes can't possibly understand the fandom.



Fallenmink said:


> There are a fair amount who do, yes, though I wouldn't say anything negative against them for it depending on the type of acceptance. If you're talking about acceptance for being who you are as a person, yeah, cool. If we're talking about acceptance for sexual kinks? Meh, no thanks.


You forget:  Furry.  Your kinks _are_ who you are as a person in this fandom.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

You know, I think I'm gonna give up looking at yiff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

It's debatable IMO. I put yes as a lot of people are in it for said sexual aspect BUT if it weren't anthromorphic, it wouldn't attract nearly as many fans.


----------



## Seas (May 14, 2010)

No. The OP is based off flawed logic.

( > = importance)

Set 1.: Anthro* > Sex 
Smaller "Sex" category inside larger "Anthro" category. 
Both complete "furry fandom" requirement.

(equal set dismissed as not 100% of anthro-related things in the fandom are sex-related)

Set 2.: Sex > Anthro 
Smaller "Anthro" category inside larger "Sex" category.
Only the smaller "Anthro" category is furry fandom-related.
Sex without anthros is *not* furry.
therefore, it can't be of a larger category and importance.

(* by anthos, I mean, all characters represent in the fandom, regardless of feral, humanoid, etc., just like OP and others assumed)

Tl;dr: If sex were more important than anthros, the the fandom would have to include human, or other-non anthro porn to fulfill the requirement of the "yes" option.
So. *No.*

/thread


----------



## foxmusk (May 14, 2010)

i kinda think yes, as a whole. how many people just have a plain ol' fox or wolf as a character just to rp with him or get porn done of him? there's little interest in the creativity behind it all anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really, H&K, if you want people to stop saying you're gay, GET. A. FEMALE. MATE.


He lives in a small town and doesn't have a car.


Attaman said:


> You forget:  Furry.  Your kinks _are_ who you are as a person in this fandom.


Well that explains all the idiots that get in front of news cameras and make idiots of themselves.


----------



## Seas (May 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i kinda think yes, as a whole. how many people just have a plain ol' fox or wolf as a character just to rp with him or get porn done of him? there's little interest in the creativity behind it all anymore.



Remember, it would only be more sex than anthro if it wouldn't be anthro at all. 
The anthros do the sex, don't they?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

Sex is a big part of it and always has been.

I mean, didn't you all understand this when you got into it?  Some of you sound like it was just suddenly taken over in the last 2 years or something.

Furry is a social thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Sex is a big part of it and always has been.
> 
> I mean, didn't you all understand this when you got into it?  Some of you sound like it was just suddenly taken over in the last 2 years or something.
> 
> Furry is a social thing.


I know that, from what I hear from alot of the oldfurs is back in the 90's furry porn was _just _something you fapped too, nowadays it is where the money is at and if you don't draw porn you're shit out of luck.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know that, from what I hear from alot of the oldfurs is back in the 90's furry porn was _just _something you fapped too, nowadays it is where the money is at and if you don't draw porn you're shit out of luck.


There is still a possibility of rose-tinted glasses.  Things back in the day always seem better than things today.  Its quite possible there was just as much sexual material and behavior going on then as now; we just aren't deluding ourselves into thinking that its not.

I don't have an issue with sex being an important part of the fandom; I will though agree with any criticism on the excessive deviance and psychological disaster zones that some members of the fandom develop.  But people like porn, people like sex.  You get more famous for doing porn than doing art, furry or not.  Think of how many men have a favorite pornstar but couldn't tell you the name of any modern artist.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> It only seems that way because a select *5%* of the fandom who are absolute perverts consume more porn than the rest of us combined.


Lies.


----------



## VoidBat (May 14, 2010)

For some individuals the sexual aspect is more important then the fandom itself. 

I'd say it varies from one individual to another.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Sex is an important part of almost everything these days


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

At this point in time, most furries use anthros as a rebellion or as a safe way to produce fetishes that human art places just wouldn't allow. Until the third generation of furries (most of us) kicks out the second generation, that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> At this point in time, most furries use anthros as a rebellion or as a safe way to produce fetishes that human art places just wouldn't allow. Until the third generation of furries (most of us) kicks out the second generation, that's the way it's going to be.


For those of you who are wondering what alstor means is the 1st generation of furries were the ones who made the fandom, 2nd generation started around 2000 and those furries wouldn't have joined the fandom had it not been for "strategically placed holes", 3rd generation are the new ones and showed up in the last few years, most of us are 3rd generation.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> For those of you who are wondering what alstor means is the 1st generation of furries were the ones who made the fandom, 2nd generation started around 2000 and those furries wouldn't have joined the fandom had it not been for "strategically placed holes", 3rd generation are the new ones and showed up in the last few years, most of us are 3rd generation.









T'anks.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> T'anks.


Soon we shall reclaim the motherland comrades :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

Yes. Simply because 9 out of ten drawings are sexually orientated.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes. Simply because 9 out of ten drawings are sexually orientated.


Yeah there's more porn in the fandom than porn on slutload.
(No seriously there really is far more porn than in the fandom than on a mainstream porn site, what's up with that?!)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah there's more porn in the fandom than porn on slutload.
> (No seriously there really is far more porn than in the fandom than on a mainstream porn site, what's up with that?!)



It may not be important to people, However when you browse any art gallery it certainly appears to be important.


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

No, if it was there'd be a yiffing room at Anthrocon.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

HenriW said:


> No, if it was there'd be a yiffing room at Anthrocon.


Have you heard about foxmas?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

HenriW said:


> No, if it was there'd be a yiffing room at Anthrocon.



There most likely is.

Like a hotel room.


----------



## DistilDarkness (May 14, 2010)

I'd say that most of my experience talking with people who have been more active in the furry community *being on sites longer, forums, outings* and just other new people to the social networking like myself, that their fursona's getting to do what they can't in real life is something which helps drive it. Also it is well documented over the years that sex sells, no matter what form it is in. Just about every major company will use suggestive imagry for advertising their stuff. 

That said, I find more people like to see porn then regular anthropic artworks.

I voted yes that it is huge and highly more appreciated, but for myself I like clean, yet still enticing artwork.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 14, 2010)

I voted yes, based on what I see.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I voted yes, based on what I see.


That is pretty sad when even the people that have just gotten in know this.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That is pretty sad when even the people that have just gotten in know this.


Blame the foxes.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Blame the foxes.



Blame Canada.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Blame the foxes.


 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Blame Canada.


 Blame the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol.

*brick'd*


----------



## Melo (May 15, 2010)

I'm too new to the fandom to know yet.

hUUUUUUUUUUUUUURpenis


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Blame Canada.


blame canada, blame canada


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 15, 2010)

It's what separates the furs from the fur_fags_ in my opinion.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> blame canada, blame canada



You must not be socialist, or you'd be blaming George Bush.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Blame Canada.



Blame hitler.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Blame hitler.



Seen kyle?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Seen kyle?


I'm Kyle.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

Yes, and you've made it more faggy for the lot of us and you only confirm the general public's opinion of us.
Why to go, fags.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Yes, and you've made it more faggy for the lot of us and you only confirm the general public's opinion of us.
> Why to go, fags.


=[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Yes, and you've made it more faggy for the lot of us and you only confirm the general public's opinion of us.
> Why to go, fags.



Truth hurts, live with it.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 15, 2010)

Well there's a hell lot of porn in the fandom of course, and it does play a big part in it, but it's not everything.  I think chatting with friends is alot more important then fucking X3


----------



## Enwon (May 15, 2010)

Porn just gets way too much attention in this fandom.  I'm pretty sure you can find decent furry art that isn't porn...



Okay, no you can't.  But the porn isn't very good either, so it's not like you're missing out by not looking at porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well there's a hell lot of porn in the fandom of course, and it does play a big part in it, but it's not everything.  I think chatting with friends is alot more important then fucking X3


Well you do have to foreplay first before you typefuck :V


N106 said:


> Porn just gets way too much attention in this fandom.  I'm pretty sure you can find decent furry art that isn't porn...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, no you can't.  But the porn isn't very good either, so it's not like you're missing out by not looking at porn.


Most commissions artists get are for porn.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most commissions artists get are for porn.



This is what makes me sad.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This is what makes me sad.


Does it also make you sad that a high class prostitute can pull down $100K+ a year?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Does it also make you sad that a high class prostitute can pull down $100K+ a year?


I guess it is true sex sells, no pun intended.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I guess it is true sex sells, no pun intended.


Exactly.  I don't see it as this huge travesty that sex is a major economy in the furry fandom seeing as its a huge economy outside it.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I guess it is true sex sells, no pun intended.


Now I have Peace Sells by Megadeth stuck in my head.

On topic, I still think that while sex is obviously going to be a part of the fandom, I think that it has too much in it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

I'm not complaining. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I have Peace Sells by Megadeth stuck in my head.


"Sex Sells... But Who's Buying?" wouldn't be a very good song title.

Also, Megadeth is an awesome band and Dave Mustaine is even more awesome because he was in an episode of Duck Dodgers, while all Metallica got was an embarrassing Simpsons cameo.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Exactly.  I don't see it as this huge travesty that sex is a major economy in the furry fandom seeing as its a huge economy outside it.


The problem is the sex economy in the US is less than 1%, but the fandom strives on porn, hell if it was suddenly illegal to buy furry porn for whatever reason the fandom would just die on the spot.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> "Sex Sells... But Who's Buying?" wouldn't be a very good song title.


I prefer "Yiff Sells... But Who's Buying."

I will be like Weird Al for furries. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I prefer "Yiff Sells... But Who's Buying."
> 
> I will be like Weird Al for furries. :V


Weird Al's good but I never found him to be _that_ funny, as far as funny music goes I'm more into S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death) and M.O.D. (Methods of Destruction).

Also, I'd buy yiff if it was good... which it pretty much never is.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Weird Al's good but I never found him to be _that_ funny, as far as funny music goes I'm more into S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death) and M.O.D. (Methods of Destruction).
> 
> Also, I'd buy yiff if it was good... which it pretty much never is.


Why buy it when you can get it for free on the internet? :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

no not really, I would say depends in the circle you are in, For me we just generally talk to each other.


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no not really, I would say depends in the circle you are in, For me we just generally talk to each other.



Do you talk in _tongues?_

:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 15, 2010)

I like my anthros... Om nom nom.

Nom nom. Om. Nom.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Faris said:


> Do you talk in _tongues?_
> 
> :3



har har
its more like They talk in my room while I sleep


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Megadeth fucking rocks.


CannonFodder said:


> The problem is the sex economy in the US is less than 1%, but the fandom strives on porn, hell if it was suddenly illegal to buy furry porn for whatever reason the fandom would just die on the spot.


You're neglecting sex used in advertising, and importance of sex in pop culture/mass media.  The world might not purchase nearly as much explicitly pornographic material in the same percentage as the furry fandom does, but sex is still the number one factor in all areas of life.  We don't purchase sex, but we consume it in large quantities.

There is nothing much to sell in terms of furry merchandise except art, suits, and crafts; so it lends itself naturally to porn, SPHs, and dog cock dildos.  You can't spend every convention talking about Chuck Jones cartoons so a bit of fetishism is to be expected to keep things interesting.

Suppose that pornographic material was outright banned, yet for some reason people didn't leave.  What would we _do_?  The fantasy and sexual fetishism/exploration is a big draw for people.  If we got rid of the porn all that would happen is that everyone would bitch about every person's fursona being the invincible Mary Sue.

Furs are more sexually focused, that's a given.  But I see it more as furs having no shame of their interests than porn being excessively represented.  If normal society was a sexually open, expressive and liberal as furries were, you'd see the exact same thing happen.

I'm not saying furries have it "right" with regards to their views on sex; its at the other end of an extreme and extremes very rarely are the correct path.  But I like it because its fun to go to a place that takes a different opinion from that of the super conservative stick-up-the-ass views on sex that plague my country and media.

Just put a little more thought into criticism of the fandom than "HURF DURF FURRIES LIKE TO FUCK YIFF"


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a cropped image of his fursona having sex.



Whose avatar? Wait... never mind. Scotty Alien1700.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Whose avatar? Wait... never mind. Scotty Alien1700.


Van's was but he changed it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Van's was but he changed it.


And now changed one more time, motherfucking pixelation


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 15, 2010)

Yes, because most outspoken furries are deprived of sex. It could be because of their bad hygiene or because of their bad personality, who knows.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> it lends itself naturally to porn, SPHs, and dog cock dildos.
> 
> The fantasy and sexual fetishism/exploration is a big draw for people.
> 
> Furs are more sexually focused, that's a given.


Way to destroy your own argument by trying to rationalize it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Way to destroy your own argument by trying to rationalize it.


My argument was that it is furry first, sex second.  At most, they will be equal.  I also argue that this is not necessarily a bad thing.  Those statements don't contradict that argument.

Well you could maybe make a case for the dog dildos.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> My argument was that it is furry first, sex second.  At most, they will be equal.  I also argue that this is not necessarily a bad thing.  Those statements don't contradict that argument.
> 
> Well you could maybe make a case for the dog dildos.


Furry has become a fetish.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furry has become a fetish.


I compare the Furry community to the BDSM community.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I compare the Furry community to the BDSM community.


Which are both fetishes.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furry has become a fetish.


I really, really wish it hadn't. =[


----------



## Taren Fox (May 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is a loaded question. The sex involves anthros, so they aren't separate. :3


Indeed. This topic is _quite_ loaded. ;3


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Which are both fetishes.


Yep.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I really, really wish it hadn't. =[


It's okay to hate them.


Van Ishikawa said:


> Yep.


So furry is a fetish and fetishes are about sex, therefore furry is about sex.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's okay to hate them.


So what is your ideal furry fandom?

What would people do?

EDIT:  I have a fetish for remote controls.  Therefore remote controls are all about the sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> So what is your ideal furry fandom?
> 
> What would people do?


It is starting to become what I want, not going to spoil it or what is going on, but lemme put it this way chances are in the next two months you are going to ragequit.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It is starting to become what I want, not going to spoil it or what is going on, but lemme put it this way chances are in the next two months you are going to ragequit.


el oh fucking el


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Sex pays too much and it attracts people like bug to a lit light bulb.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> So what is your ideal furry fandom?
> 
> What would people do?
> 
> EDIT:  I have a fetish for remote controls.  Therefore remote controls are all about the sex.


In my "ideal" furry fandom, it would be a community about appreciating anthro animals in a variety of settings ranging from fun/goofy stuff as well as darker and more mature settings. If the porn and sex wasn't as prevalent I wouldn't care about it, but when it gets to the point that you have furries asking you to typefuck them within the first 5 minutes of introducing themselves, you know there is a problem.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> In my "ideal" furry fandom, it would be a community about appreciating anthro animals in a variety of settings ranging from fun/goofy stuff as well as darker and more mature settings. If the porn and sex wasn't as prevalent I wouldn't care about it, but when it gets to the point that you have furries asking you to typefuck them within the first 5 minutes of introducing themselves, you know there is a problem.


Now I do side with you on this.  I mentioned before that furries could learn to tone it down on the sexual side a bit.  I just disagree with Cannon that it is all about the sex now, or that the sexual side of furries is a bad thing.  And I argue that the fandom evolves over time; its a social thing that's a collection of people who share a similar interest.  If the group decides to become more sexual, if you stay behind and rant about it like an old man talking about the good old days its all on you.  Something must have happened that caused the fandom to drift from Disney appreciate to Disney fetishism, they didn't just all decide to come in at the same time.

And as long as there are people like you around, the fandom can't all be about sex.  I compered it to the BDSM community because it can affect lives and relationships outside the confines of the bedroom.  BDSM isn't all about the sex either; it is a different view on the ideas of power and dominance and how it interacts with one's life and relationships.  You can dominate a relationship without fetishizing it.

Despite my apparent undying support of all furry sex all the time it really wouldn't bother me at all to have the sexual pervasiveness of the fandom cut down.  Fuck, all of my OCs are either monogamous, prudish, or don't have genitals.  I draw so much porn cause that's what people want. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Now I do side with you on this.  I mentioned before that furries could learn to tone it down on the sexual side a bit.  I just disagree with Cannon that it is all about the sex now, or that the sexual side of furries is a bad thing.  And I argue that the fandom evolves over time; its a social thing that's a collection of people who share a similar interest.  If the group decides to become more sexual, if you stay behind and rant about it like an old man talking about the good old days its all on you.  Something must have happened that caused the fandom to drift from Disney appreciate to Disney fetishism, they didn't just all decide to come in at the same time.
> 
> And as long as there are people like you around, the fandom can't all be about sex.  I compered it to the BDSM community because it can affect lives and relationships outside the confines of the bedroom.  BDSM isn't all about the sex either; it is a different view on the ideas of power and dominance and how it interacts with one's life and relationships.  You can dominate a relationship without fetishizing it.
> 
> Despite my apparent undying support of all furry sex all the time it really wouldn't bother me at all to have the sexual pervasiveness of the fandom cut down.  Fuck, all of my OCs are either monogamous, prudish, or don't have genitals.  I draw so much porn cause that's what people want. :V



I agree, it's defiantly not all about sex currently, it's just changed that currently there is a lot of it currently.

Honestly though, I'm kinda torn on furry porn. On one side I think it's pretty strange and most of the time nasty, but on the other side I'm guilty of looking at it from time to time, so to say that I outright hate it would be quite hypocritical.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I agree, it's defiantly not all about sex currently, it's just changed that currently there is a lot of it currently.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm kinda torn on furry porn. On one side I think it's pretty strange and most of the time nasty, but on the other side I'm guilty of looking at it from time to time, so to say that I outright hate it would be quite hypocritical.


I've seen furry porn with more humanity than most porn does :V

Even if you don't like it, I feel like it would be unfair to prohibit it.  Like you said, the fun is in seeing these creatures in a variety of situations, from the light and goofy to the dark and mature.  Sex offers a lot of characterization opportunity that is unfair or ignorant to ignore, unless all furry stories should be written like Victorian novels.

Though yeah those cases are few and far between; too much "black hole sex"


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I've seen furry porn with more humanity than most porn does :V
> 
> Even if you don't like it, I feel like it would be unfair to prohibit it.  Like you said, the fun is in seeing these creatures in a variety of situations, from the light and goofy to the dark and mature.  Sex offers a lot of characterization opportunity that is unfair or ignorant to ignore, unless all furry stories should be written like Victorian novels.


Sex can add an interesting addition to a story. The problem is with most furry stories or comics it feels shoehorned in just so they can go "HEY, THIS COMIC HAS TITS AND DOG DICKS!", kinda like when horror or actions movies throw a softcore sex scene in just 'cause.

Also I agree with you 100% on the first part, which is probably why I do look at it from time to time. :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sex can add an interesting addition to a story. The problem is with most furry stories or comics it feels shoehorned in just so they can go "HEY, THIS COMIC HAS TITS AND DOG DICKS!", kinda like when horror or actions movies throw a softcore sex scene in just 'cause.
> 
> Also I agree with you 100% on the first part, which is probably why I do look at it from time to time. :V


Quality of furry writing is a whole 'nother thing that needs to be addressed, and what I think is destroying the fandom more than sexual obsession :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Quality of furry writing is a whole 'nother thing that needs to be addressed, and what I think is destroying the fandom more than sexual obsession :V


Once again I find myself agreeing with you. I can't say I've found a furry comic that had really good writing... even the ones people recommend me.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Once again I find myself agreeing with you. I can't say I've found a furry comic that had really good writing... even the ones people recommend me.


Yeah most comics are terrible only a few have a decent plot.
The best one I've seen is housepets.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 16, 2010)

all i will say is

nahhh but it has gotten pretty sexual


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> all i will say is
> 
> nahhh but it has gotten pretty sexual


It's sad when a furry can't even get in front of a newscamera without everyone worrying about them talking about sex.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's sad when a furry can't even get in front of a newscamera without everyone worrying about them talking about sex.


well that's what they get asked questions about.  You don't answer a math question with history :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furry has become a fetish.


I'd argue against that but then I noticed I have like 2000 yiff pics in my super secret stash. T__T



Heckler & Koch said:


> In my "ideal" furry fandom, it would be a community about appreciating anthro animals in a variety of settings ranging from fun/goofy stuff as well as darker and more mature settings. If the porn and sex wasn't as prevalent I wouldn't care about it, but when it gets to the point that you have furries asking you to typefuck them within the first 5 minutes of introducing themselves, you know there is a problem.


You and I should build a time machine and travel back to the time period when furry fandom wasn't filled with as much sickfuckery.



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah most comics are terrible only a few have a decent plot.
> The best one I've seen is housepets.


Housepets is pretty alright, but being a fan of RickGriffin's work I wish he would maybe invest a little less time in it, I miss the days when he would update his FA page with new artworks pretty frequently, seeing as I've loved his stuff since before Housepets was around.


----------



## Issashu (May 16, 2010)

Don't know about destroying, but it was inevitable  There are people who watch porn and there are people, who don't. Don't see the fandom being any different in that respect. You either watch yiff or don't 

About what you see in the fandom pages is a matter of personal filters. From what I see here in the forums, there are plenty of people, who don't search just for yiff (even if there are plenty of jokes about it  ). On the other hand, I am pretty new here, so...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Housepets is pretty alright, but being a fan of RickGriffin's work I wish he would maybe invest a little less time in it, I miss the days when he would update his FA page with new artworks pretty frequently, seeing as I've loved his stuff since before Housepets was around.


It's cause he isn't a art major, but a english major.


----------



## Qoph (May 16, 2010)

Um... if it weren't for the anthros, it wouldn't be furry.  If it was just about sex, there wouldn't be a "Den", it wouldn't be "FurAffinity", and we wouldn't be "Furries".

Sure, sex may play a role in a lot that goes on, but it isn't the identity of the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Um... if it weren't for the anthros, it wouldn't be furry.  If it was just about sex, there wouldn't be a "Den", it wouldn't be "FurAffinity", and we wouldn't be "Furries".
> 
> Sure, sex may play a role in a lot that goes on, but it isn't the identity of the fandom.


That's not what I was asking, I was asking if the sexual aspect has become more important than the characters, essentially do you think the fandom could survive as we know it without the porn.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

To the OP: 'Become' implies that the sex was less important than clean anthro art in the past. Explain.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Van's was but he changed it.



Ahhh, you wise grasshoppa.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...o you think the fandom could survive as we know it without the porn.



Yes.

Altered slightly, but yes.


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2010)

The fandom as we know it?  Fuck no.  I think it'd survive, but it'd tear a chunk of the userbase away by default and more slowly push away others.  

If you remove the "revel in sexuality" as part of the "sex more important", an even larger chunk drops out.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Yes.
> 
> Altered slightly, but yes.


 no cause they will still rage finding out those that went away are still associated with em :V


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

it's all about the sex, man.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about?

It's been all about sex since the beginning.


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

For me, sex is not more important then being an anthro.

But to many many people it obviously the oposite.

So I'll say yes for the majority


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

anthro is the main part of the furry nation, but sex or yiff is just a side topic to the FAF, but really the fandom has always been more about anthro characters. (no dought about it) but we all have different opinions.


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really what I wanted to see...


By injecting logic into this, if H+K got grossed by it, I can get off to it.
Lets seeee...

EDIT: You changed your avatar. Thanks. XD


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> By injecting logic into this, if H+K got grossed by it, I can get off to it.
> Lets seeee...
> 
> EDIT: You changed your avatar. Thanks. XD


Yes...increase my pageview count.

_It sustains me._


----------

